# Selfish shrimp



## splur (May 11, 2011)

So I bought some shrimpball cuisine, and I don't like putting too much in the tank so I break it into 2-4 pieces for them to eat up.

Those selfish brats always hog it, so one will jump down and grab it and then as others approach he swims away with it and hides.

Does this happen to any of you? Solutions other than feeding more?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

they, in theory, should eat what they can consume. After that the lower orders in the pecking order should have a chance at it.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

keep the pieces big enough so non can carry it away.


----------



## SUVrider (Oct 5, 2011)

Where did you buy it? Is there anywhere in GTA that sells Shrimpball cuisine?


----------

